# Chunk Honey In Jars



## KGreen (Aug 26, 2008)

I"m entering some of my honey in the state fair and maybe someone could answer this question. When you put the comb in 1 and 2 lb. "Queenline" the thin oval shaped jars, How do you keep the comb from floating from the bottom? I talked to a lady that is a judge and she had no answer but, she did say this was very important. Two classes I am asking about are 4, 1-lb containers of chunk honey and 4, 2-lb containers of chunk honey.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

well to keep it from floating cut the comb just as long (high) as the jar but some judges dont want anything to touch the lid sooooo.Some suppliers sell a 1 pound stright sided jar that is for chunk honey (Brushy Mountain I thing has them)Another thought (smell the smoke) I did some 2 1/2 pound jars of chunk for our fair and was having a time putting comb in without damageing it so I froze so I could handle it better.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Try to heat up the empty glass jars in the oven for a while so they get warm/hot. Then, when the jars are still warm, put the honey comb in them. That way, as the honey comb touches the bottom of the warm jar, it should melt the wax a little bit then as it cools it should stay "glued" to the bottom of the jar. You may need to practice with it a bit.


----------



## KGreen (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks honeyman,
There are 2 classes, One is for 4, 1lb containers, Then another for 4, 1 pint containers. Is there a difference? Also, is there a smooth sided,wide-mouth pint and quart jar.

Thanks for the other reply


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes a pint holds 1 1/2 pound of honey so the wide mouth pint is what I use 

We have 2 classes too on is for 1-2 1/2 pound and one is 4 pts

Heating the jar sounds like a real good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

make a template out of stiff paper or thin cardboard. You want the chunk of comb to be as big as possable BUT NOT bigger than the opening of the jar so you dont bugger the side of comb putting it in the jar).. cut sides of the comb....you want them straight and smooth ( a thin knife blade helps) Comb should be from bottom of jar to top edge of glass. If you squish the bottom to make it stick, you will probably be docked points. I have never been docked points for comb touching the lid. You will get docked points for honey on lid in strained classes or creme, I have won many blue ribbons and Best of show at American Honey show with a perfect 100 pts like this. If I was judging and honey comb was stuck to bottom and mushed....I would dock points (probably 5).


----------

